# How do you wake up?



## Ren-Raku (Dec 4, 2008)

Just wondered how everybody else wakes up. Personally I have 2 alarms, set 15 minutes apart from each other, and then my phone's on loud :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 4, 2008)

i open my eyes



xD


----------



## BaletheRed (Dec 4, 2008)

Mom wakes me up most of the time.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 4, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Just wondered how everybody else wakes up. Personally I have 2 alarms, set 15 minutes apart from each other, and then my phone's on loud :3



Pretty much the same except it's 3 alarms set at roughly 5 - 10 minute intervals. The first one goes off, I half wake up, groan, switch it off, go back to sleep. Then repeat 2 more times. Then wake up later than I expected, curse, jump out of bed and hurry to get ready.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 4, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> i open my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> xD



Damn.


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 4, 2008)

I wake up at 5, and my parents beta me with a hose until I cry myself awake.


----------



## Takun (Dec 4, 2008)

Use my cell alarm, but I always wake up before it.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 4, 2008)

Lowblock said:


> I wake up at 5, and my parents beta me with a hose until I cry myself awake.


^this. except i enjoy it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 4, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Pretty much the same except it's 3 alarms set at roughly 5 - 10 minute intervals. The first one goes off, I half wake up, groan, switch it off, go back to sleep. Then repeat 2 more times. Then wake up later than I expected, curse, jump out of bed and hurry to get ready.



Sounds like me. Let's yiff.


----------



## Huey (Dec 4, 2008)

Cell phone alarm. Lately, though, it's more a matter of letting sleep cycles run their course.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 4, 2008)

Alarm clock set to 7:00 a.m.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 4, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Sounds like me. Let's yiff.



ok, your place or mine?


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 4, 2008)

Mom yelling at me, or else I wake up when I want to.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm always late though


----------



## Kajet (Dec 4, 2008)

In my bed.




Usually after 10-12 hours of sleep


----------



## Tycho (Dec 4, 2008)

Alarm clock + COFFEE.  There are other factors that come into play but I doubt you're interested in hearing them.


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 4, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> ^this. except i enjoy it.



I never said that I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 4, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> ok, your place or mine?



*trudges around* 123 Fake Street...You sure this is the right address? We could just do it in the street and let everyone else see our love...


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 4, 2008)

Caffeine and loud noises.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 4, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *trudges around* 123 Fake Street...You sure this is the right address? We could just do it in the street and let everyone else see our love...



ok street sex it is. I'll try anything once as long as it isn't icy out there, we may have to do it in fur suits to keep warm.

Hey! what? it's for practical reasons only


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 4, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> ok street sex it is. I'll try anything once as long as it isn't icy out there, we may have to do it in fur suits to keep warm.
> 
> Hey! what? it's for practical reasons only



Fine, but you'll have to buy me one, I beat someone to death with mine :3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 4, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Fine, but you'll have to buy me one, I beat someone to death with mine :3



 should I be scared?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

Roll out of bed, start a shower.
Wake around noon, lounge for the rest of the day.
Jump out of bed, be productive.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 4, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> should I be scared?



Not at all, the guy before you was rubbish, ergo he had to die in a humiliating fashion.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 4, 2008)

Normally my dad wakes me up 35 minutes before my alarm goes off, so I lay in bed either trying to go back to sleep or staring at my clock thinking about how much I'm going to hate getting out of bed. Then, once my alarm goes off, I get up, get dressed, have coffee, and go to school.

Sometimes, what wakes me up is my dog biting my face because I rolled over her.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

1. Alarm.
2. Add 5 minutes
3. Alarm.
4. Force myself out of bed.
5. Push-ups and sit-ups
6. Shower
7. Day may start.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 4, 2008)

Weekdays: Radio alarm clock goes off, hear a tune, then news, after that I jump out to grab some cereals. 
Weekends/Holidays: Wake up earlier than I want to, but I try to sleep again, until I realized I can't and finally get up.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds awesome Bozzles, you have an alarm clock that bites your face :3


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 4, 2008)

Alarm set to around 5:30 + greentea with my DS alarm for backup I wake up insanely quick and just jump out of bed if I don't I'll fall back asleep in a few seconds.


----------



## xjrfang (Dec 4, 2008)

day starts by alarm going off at 9:30am, 30 mins till i leave, take shower;  groom my fur; wash my hair, drink coffee, eat food, slap my shoes, jacket and hat on and out the door remembering to grab cell and my wallet.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 4, 2008)

I may sleep soon actually.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 4, 2008)

I think I would pass out if I just jumped out of bed immediately after waking. Speaking of which, I'm going to bed. Bye FAF.

You coming Ren-Raku?


----------



## Jack (Dec 4, 2008)

I kinda auto wake up at 6:00. 
I've just been waking up at that time for so many years, it's just programed it's self into my head.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 4, 2008)

I wake up three different ways.

On my days off I wake up when my body physically wakes up...which is once it has had enough rest.

The second way, is that I set my alarm, and usually somehow I manage to wake up right before it goes off and then the alarm is what spurs me to get up. Sometimes though I do go so deep in sleep that the alarm physically jerks me out of a good dream.

When ever I sleep in I get awoke by a cat scratching at my door demanding attention.


----------



## Monak (Dec 4, 2008)

I have an alarm cat.  My cat wakes me up at the same time every morning so I will feed her.  She will litterally stare at me and meow till I get up.  There is a snooze option with her as well , just have to push her over , and rub her tummy till she falls back asleep.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 4, 2008)

I go "Bloody hell, it's time to get up." and then I get up, take a shower, have a couple happy endings, and then sometimes if I have time I grab a bite to eat or a coffee.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 4, 2008)

Alarm
Sleep mode
Alarm
Sleep mode
Alarm
Sleep mode
Alarm
Sleep mode
Alarm
Sleep mode
Alarm
Sleep mode
Alarm
Sleep mode
Alarm
Sleep mode

Until I finally haul myself out of bed to do morning stuff. Good thing I set my alarm lonnnnnnnnnng before the bus comes :3


----------



## enchantedtoast (Dec 4, 2008)

On school days, my Nintendo DS alarm wakes me up at 5:10 AM. I go wash my face, put my contacts in, and shave. I go make breakfast (usually Pop-Tarts or cereal) and take my medication. Then I change out of my night clothes and into my school uniform, put makeup on, and fix my hair. Then it's off to school. @_@

On other days, I either wake up around 11 AM - 1 PM when the sun shines brightest through the blinds, or when there is some commotion going on in the house that wakes me up.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 4, 2008)

My alarm clock, which is set to 7:32 A.M. and my cellohone alarm, which is set to 7:16, 7:21, and 7:30. But I'll push it back if I've been up late at night again.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

Alarm
Sleep mode
Alarm
Sleep mode
Cell phone
Cell phone is thrown across room
Ferrets wake up and attack my face until I get up and feed them
Run to class in whatever state I'm in since I'm probably late
Hope I remembered to put on a shirt


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

to the screams of my neighbors having their morning sex....


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Ferrets wake up and attack my face until I get up and feed them



Awwwwww I know it might be painful, but that sounded adorable


----------



## Qoph (Dec 4, 2008)

On weekdays, my sister bangs on the door after she's done in the bathroom.  Because I don't use it, my alarm clock is now over three hours fast.

On weekends, I wake up whenever.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a blast of morning talk show at 6:30.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 4, 2008)

I usually set my alarm for an hour before whatever is occuring before 3 PM that is making me rise unnaturally, usually class. 
My alarm semi wakes me, I lay in bed half conscious until 10 minutes before whatever is scheduled. Ive been doing this so long I seem to have developed a sixth sense for when to wake up by myself to give me just enough time to throw on what I was wearing yesterday and get my ass out the door.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 5, 2008)

<Post removed by me>


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

I have to get up at 5 to go to school of all things. Half the time my mom has to get me up because my alarm clock is either too loud to where I just ignore it, or it's too quiet to where I can't hear it.

Quite frustrating, actually.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 5, 2008)

I have my alarm set to 8:00 am. If the TV isn't too loud or there aren't any continual loud noises, I'll continually hit the snooze until I either want to get up, or realize that I'm sleeping in too late.

Here's the one thing I hate though; when you wake up before the alarm, and you hope it's like 2:00 am, but when you roll over to look at the clock, and it's ONE FUCKING MINUTE BEFORE THE ALARM GOES OFF!


----------



## xiath (Dec 5, 2008)

My mother wakes me up... I have tried many alarm different alarm clocks but after a week or two I sleep right through them and didn't know that it wen off...  i am not a morning person what-so-ever...  if no one woke me up I would sleep past 2:00 P.M. (and I would have one time if it wherent for my mother saying that I slept in more then enough.)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

A single alarm clock.

I literally will not wake up if nothing happens to wake me.  I will sleep forever.  And I would love that.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I think I would pass out if I just jumped out of bed immediately after waking. Speaking of which, I'm going to bed. Bye FAF.
> 
> You coming Ren-Raku?



*wakes up next to Snowy and yawns*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Hope I remembered to put on a shirt



I don't D:


----------



## Azure (Dec 5, 2008)

Brain iz alarm clock.  Never needed one.  Because I don't get any fucking sleep.  4 hours tops.  Unless I'm toasted.  Then, 3.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

My brain just hates me.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 5, 2008)

I get up and then fall asleep for another 30 minutes. I'm late for class like half the time. =X


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

My DS will bleep and then I curse the day I never really bothered buying an actual alarm clock that doesn't sound like a Tamagotchi having a seizure. I then potter downstairs for some coffee and generally sit about until inspired to actually leave for work, friends or whatever reason I have for not being asleep.

Not today though, spent all night instant messaging people. As soon as 2pm hit's I'm probably going to sit down and now wake up until Sunday.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

BaletheRed said:


> Mom wakes me up most of the time.


this


----------



## DarkMettaur (Dec 5, 2008)

Weekdays: Alarm goes off at 7:15, I wake up, fap, roll out of bed and scramble to Bathroom before it's taken again, shower/clean up until about 7:35-7:40, throw stuff into bag (books, food) out the door by 7:50 to catch the 7:59 bus.

Weekends: Wake up at random time depending on how I feel, lay in bed for about half hour to an hour just thinking and drifting in and out of sleep before finally rolling out and stealing the shower. Then I go to my laptop and just do whatever. :B Before finally feeling less lazy to go downstairs and get something to eat/drink.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 5, 2008)

best possible way of waking up: not sleeping atall. COMMON GUYS LETS DO IT!


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> not sleeping atall. COMMON GUYS LETS DO IT!


 
Yeah, but after day three you start to trip.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 5, 2008)

Laze said:


> Yeah, but after day three you start to trip.


      i did this once with my friend, and i had to go to work that day, we stayed up and all we drank was pepsi, ah pepsi never fails.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Dec 5, 2008)

Laze said:


> Yeah, but after day three you start to trip.



The most I made it was about two days, and I passed out because I basically was looking up at the ceiling in my room, and there were moving pictures like a T.V.

Wasn't. Fun.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 5, 2008)

ptf you guys are ametures.


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> ptf you guys are ametures.


 
Because you can get a PhD in not falling asleep, hehe ~


----------



## DarkMettaur (Dec 5, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> ptf you guys are ametures.



I happen to like sleep, thank you. :B


----------



## Bambi (Dec 5, 2008)

How do I wake up?

Alarm clock, and Horny


----------



## Thatch (Dec 5, 2008)

I wake up still tired


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 5, 2008)

DarkMettaur said:


> I happen to like sleep, thank you. :B


so do i >< but also not sleeping is fun, the after effects are hilerious, especially if your with friends.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> ptf you guys are ametures.


 

78 hours is my record. Damn RuneScape...


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 5, 2008)

My mobile alarm and then a clock alarm set like 5 mins apart, if all else fails then i just don't get up.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 5, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> 78 hours is my record. Damn RuneScape...


lol, i think mine is 3 days, damn lan parties.


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> 78 hours is my record. Damn RuneScape...


 
Mines about 72. Playing nothing but Super Bust-A-Move on PS2 with several friends and much beer.

By the end of it, we were demented. I remember us all falling outside for a jaunt down to a shop to grab some snacks [as if I remember correctly, it had just about turned 9am on day three and we all agreed that we shouldn't do this anymore]. Poor shop didn't know what hit it. I also feel sorry for the people.

The last thing you want to see on your morning commute are three pissed [and drugged] up students arguing about what type of Jaffa Cakes to buy.


----------



## BaletheRed (Dec 5, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> best possible way of waking up: not sleeping atall. COMMON GUYS LETS DO IT!


I tried that. Didn't end well. xD


----------



## kashaki (Dec 5, 2008)

Usually very confused.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 5, 2008)

Weekdays ~ Alarm clock set to 7am, with a snooze setting that, when I press the button, shuts the alarm up for 9 minutes, before kicking in again. I get up by 7.27am. But my alarm clock is actually 10 minutes fast (on purpose), so I'm actually waking up earlier than that.
Weekends/Holidays ~ Whenever I want, although recently I've been waking up early in the morning, either naturally or on purpose through use of my alarm. Other times it's usually about 11am - noon


----------



## Ra lord (Dec 5, 2008)

Some times I get a Testicle punch from my little sister, but most of the time my phone gets me up... or my mother.


----------



## BaletheRed (Dec 5, 2008)

Ra lord said:


> Some times I get a Testicle punch from my little sister, but most of the time my phone gets me up... or my mother.


The first must be a great way to wake up.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Ra lord said:


> Some times I get a Testicle punch from my little sister, but most of the time *Ren-Raku* gets me up... or my mother.


 

EFA :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 5, 2008)

Ra lord said:


> Some times I get a cock snuggles from my little sister, but most of the time my phone gets me up... or my mother.



O.O WHA


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 5, 2008)

How do I wake up......

........

........



.........





...........


VERY CAREFULLY!!!!!!!!!


Nah, actually I wake up to either my partner and roommate fighting with each other, the TV in the bedroom, my assorted vermin (mice, rats, clogged nose, etc.), or the fans getting turned off.


----------



## Azure (Dec 5, 2008)

Bambi said:


> How do I wake up?
> 
> Alarm clock, and Horny


I'm a morning lumber jack myself.


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I'm a morning lumber jack myself.


 
Something tells me a good selection of us are.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Ra lord said:


> Some times I get a Testicle punch from my little sister, but most of the time my phone gets me up... or my mother.


Does your lil sis scream Falcon Punch before she does it?


----------



## BaletheRed (Dec 5, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I'm a morning lumber jack myself.


So am I.


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Dec 5, 2008)

I get up at five in the morning via my alarm, catnap until about seven fifteen, roll out of bed and shake off the last bits of drowsiness with a mug of tea. During the holidays, I just hibernate until whenever.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 5, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I'm a morning lumber jack myself.


my favorite unforgotten realms class xd


----------



## Tabr (Dec 5, 2008)

Reluctantly!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Does your lil sis scream Falcon Punch before she does it?



She probably says in the smallest, cutest voice she can muster: "Excuse me mister, you appear to have an Eiffel tower...I'm from the demolition crew..." *cockpunch*


----------



## Entropy (Dec 5, 2008)

My stereo comes on for about 15 minutes and usually blasts me with death metal or aggrotech or something suitably loud... then 2 minutes after it goes off I have a normal alarm to actually make me get up. I put it on some shelves a few feet from my bed so I actually _have_ to get up in order to turn it off.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 5, 2008)

Entropy said:


> I put it on some shelves a few feet from my bed so I actually _have_ to get up in order to turn it off.



I've tried that before, but the shock of having to get out of bed so suddenly makes me jump straight back in and go to sleep.

In the past I've had times when my alarm clock goes off and I wake up in zombie mode and I can't work out what the noise is or where it's coming from. I can remember times where I've got out of bed and gone looking around the room, moved furniture, unplugged things, taken batteries out of things, then eventually given up, got back into bed, noticed the alarm clock and switched it off then went back to sleep.

I can also remember when I used to put the alarm clock under my pillow but it wasn't always loud enough to wake me up, so the noise managed to integrate itself into my dream where I've been totally confused as to what the noise was in the dream itself.

True story


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 5, 2008)

alarm set to 3:30 its just a little travel clock but it work or i just fall out of the bed (thats a real fun way to wake up, eaven more in mid air)


----------



## Tweek (Dec 5, 2008)

Clocky (youtube).

It's ear-piercing, and sounds like R2-D2 after a coke binge.


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

Tweek said:


> sounds like R2-D2 after a coke binge.


 
I am so getting me one of those ~


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 5, 2008)

Tweek said:


> Clocky (youtube).
> 
> It's ear-piercing, and sounds like R2-D2 after a coke binge.


 OMG That thing is soooo ã‹ã‚ã„ã„ï¼ã€€ç§ã¯ã€€ã‚¯ãƒ­ãƒƒã‚­ãŒã€€è²·ã„ãŸã„ã€€ã§ã™ï¼
I mean... woops...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

I want a decent alarm clock for Christmas


----------



## Tweek (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> ã‹ã‚ã„ã„ï¼ã€€ç§ã¯ã€€ã‚¯ãƒ­ãƒƒã‚­ãŒã€€è²·ã„ãŸã„ã€€ã§ã™ï¼



Then maybe you should!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Christmas is cancelled btw, you told Santa that you've been good this year, and he died laughing :3


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 5, 2008)

I just sit up out of bed, at about 4 or 5 a.m every morning.  Sometimes earlier, never later.


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Dec 5, 2008)

If I wake up on the floor I:
1. wonder why I'm so sore, then look around and grumpily wonder why (once again) I am not 3 feet from the ground in my bed.
2. lie there for a bit, getting the strength to get up and restraining the urge to break something.
3. stand up and shut off alarm clock that hasn't even gone off yet.

If I wake up in bed (yay!) I:
1. listen to my roommate shuffle about the room.
2. grumpily wonder where the hell my pillow has gone--oh, there it is, across the room with my comforter nearby.
3. reach over and turn off the alarm that hasn't gone off yet.
4. begin making the bed before I'm even out of it.

Not a morning person at all. Ugh, mornings.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 5, 2008)

Tweek said:


> Then maybe you should!


 ç§ã¯ã€€ã‚¯ãƒ­ãƒƒã‚­ãŒã€€è²·ã„ãŸã„ã€€ã§ã™ã‹ã‚‰ã€ã€€ãŸã‹ã„ã€€ã§ã™ã€‚


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Mizuhana Kositeru said:


> If I wake up on the floor I:
> 1. wonder why I'm so sore, then look around and grumpily wonder why (once again) I am not 3 feet from the ground in my bed.
> 2. lie there for a bit, getting the strength to get up and restraining the urge to break something.
> 3. stand up and shut off alarm clock that hasn't even gone off yet.
> ...



Coffee?


----------



## Kilre (Dec 5, 2008)

I usually wake between 8 and 10 in the morning and sleepily get dressed and get doing whatever I need to be doing. If I need to be in a class or somewhere else I set an alarm to remind me.



Ren-Raku said:


> Coffee?



Coffee is for the weak.


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Dec 5, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Coffee?



Bleh, no thank you! I can't stand the stuff. I'll take a SoBe or some Sprite instead. (Can't have caffeine)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Kilre said:


> Coffee is for the weak.



Luck favours the underdog.


----------



## Kilre (Dec 5, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Luck favours the underdog.



Caffeine weakens the underdog's bones and adds another crippling addiction.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Kilre said:


> Caffeine strengthens the underdog's boners and adds another awesome addiction.



EFA :3


----------



## Kilre (Dec 5, 2008)

And that's why I don't drink coffee.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

:3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Kilre said:


> Coffee is for the weak.



Coffee is good for your heart

and lots of other things, too.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Coffee is good for your heart
> 
> and lots of other things, too.



There are antioxidants in coffee, IIRC.  Of course, same goes for teas.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 5, 2008)

I wake up between 8-9... in the nude... go to the bathroom... in the nude... go out to the kitchen grab a drink... in the nude... get on my computer.... in the nude... that sums up my morning.

Then usualy play this... : http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=31448


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 5, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> EFA :3


TMI.

I am usually woken up by my alarm, or a bucket of water on my face. Then I drink milk or Mountain Dew or Coffee, or something that will wake me up.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

Phone for 6:20.
Radio for 6:30, and once that goes on, I'm up and out of bed since that's my last alarm for if I fall asleep after my phone goes off.

-Onyx


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 5, 2008)

Half the time, I'm not sure if I am awake or not:
1) Someone attempts to wake me
2) 10 minutes later, Someone wakes me while I fade back out conscious 3-5 minutes later
3) I fade in and out of conscious for about 30 minutes max while someone is trying to wake me -or- 1 to 2 hours max trying to do so on my own.
4) After rolling in bed for about 10-20 more minutes, I can get up.

Someone helping: 1 hour minimum
No help: Up to 4 hours.


----------



## wettfox (Dec 6, 2008)

i like the nude approach of waking up...
its nice and chilly and you wake up fast!!


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

I sleep nude as well. You all needed to know that.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 6, 2008)

Cell phone alarm goes off at 6am to warn me I have an hour left. 7am, mom starts trying to get me up. 7:15am, mom succeeds. I throw myself off my bed and complain about being tired.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 6, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I sleep nude as well. You all needed to know that.


some of us already knew


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> some of us already knew



HOW? I'm scared now


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 6, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> HOW? I'm scared now


Yeah you keep pretending.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> Yeah you keep pretending.




Pretending what? That I'm scared? OK


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 6, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I sleep nude as well. You all needed to know that.


 *Slips into your bed* Hey there...


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> *Slips into your bed* Hey there...



Hey dude


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 6, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Hey dude


  WHAT'S THAT PRESSING AGAINST MY LEG?! XD

Anyways, back on topic, I already posted this, but either naturally or by alarm clock with a snooze setting.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> WHAT'S THAT PRESSING AGAINST MY LEG?! XD



I was about to ask you the same question.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 6, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I was about to ask you the same question.


 You want it pressing somewhere else?


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 6, 2008)

A wrath of the sun seeps into my room through the lined cracks of the blinds bringing its anger and discontent into my eyes. Not once but twice.

Then I snap awake. *Permanently*.




I get no use from alarm clocks.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> A wrath of the sun seeps into my room through the lined cracks of the blinds bringing its anger and discontent into my eyes. Not once but twice.
> 
> Then I snap awake. *Permanently*.
> 
> ...



D:


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> You want it pressing somewhere else?



I never said that, but I wont object if you want to put it somewhere else.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

-_- still to the noise of my neighbors morning sex...now I'm moving so hopefully...it will be something else.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 6, 2008)

I wake up so randomly it's not human!! :shock: so random it's more like how an animal wakes up rather than a human...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I sleep nude as well. You all needed to know that.



I do too.



Hydramon said:


> *Slips into your bed* Hey there...



Off. Snowy's mine :3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

aww I feel special now


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> aww I feel special now



That's because you are :3


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> -_- still to the noise of my neighbors morning sex...now I'm moving so hopefully...it will be something else.



...wow.  Sucks to be you.

Ever yell at them to KEEP THE FUCKING NOISE DOWN? Embarrass the shit outta them.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

shush. you'll make me blush ...even more.


----------



## Azure (Dec 6, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> I wake up so randomly it's not human!! :shock: so random it's more like how an animal wakes up rather than a human...


Is there thrashing involved?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...wow.  Sucks to be you.
> 
> Ever yell at them to KEEP THE FUCKING NOISE DOWN? Embarrass the shit outta them.



I can't find the xkcd with the parabolic mirror. That would have worked nicely.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> shush. you'll make me blush ...even more.



Don't be silly, you won't blush  You'll just turn red with love :3 If that makes sense


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> -_- still to the noise of my neighbors morning sex...now I'm moving so hopefully...it will be something else.



Just start making sex noises back and shout "OH GRANDMA YOU'RE MAKING ME SO HORNY".

That should put them off.



Ren-Raku said:


> Don't be silly, you won't blush  You'll just turn red with love :3 If that makes sense



my face turned red with love, and somewhere else went hard with love.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 6, 2008)

Weekdays: Alarm goes off. Huge "oh shit" moment. jump out of bed. Get dressed, brush my teeth (I shower the day before) brush my hair, make breakfast (green tea and raisin bread with cream cheese) go to school. 

Weekends or days off from school: No alarm, stay up till at least 1:00 AM, wake up whenever, usually around 9-12.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 6, 2008)

i wake up on my own, go back to sleep and stay that way until i cant anymore, then drink a LOT of coffee and stretch like crazy...



...for starters. XD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> my face turned red with love, and somewhere else went hard with love.



<3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...wow.  Sucks to be you.
> 
> Ever yell at them to KEEP THE FUCKING NOISE DOWN? Embarrass the shit outta them.



Yes, the fucking-noise.


----------



## YiffYanWolf (Dec 6, 2008)

I like waking up early, so I set my alarm on one setting.
When it rings, I get off my bed and trip over various things like my underwear, my backpack, my pet underwear, and hit the alarm off. 
That's how I wake up.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

YiffYanWolf said:


> my pet underwear



Do they play fetch?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Do they play fetch?



I bet they play dead. And even smell as if they started rotting already XD


----------



## bozzles (Dec 6, 2008)

In a pool of semen.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

bozzles said:


> In a pool of semen.



Created by me and SnowFox.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

You guys are gross.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You guys are gross.



So's your face. Oooooooh! Aren't I mean?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> So's your face. Oooooooh! Aren't I mean?



Not really.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Damn, I knew it!


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

Mon, Wed, Fri:

4 Alarms, each one somewhere around 15-10 minutes apart (starting at 7:45-8:30). I ignore the first 3 then lay there for about 5 minutes after the 4th. I finally roll out of bed (literally), to go brush my teeth. I iron up me clothes, grab the backpack and go to class.

Tues, Thurs

4 Alarms again, but I wait around an hour after the 4th. Then I do "some things" and go brush my teeth and get ready for class. 

I don't eat breakfest anymore. No more time.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I don't eat breakfest anymore. No more time.



Maybe if you woke up when the first alarm went off?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

I usually set two alarms. The first alarm is set 15 minutes before i have to wake up because I always freak out when that alarm goes off, causing me roll off my bed while flailing about, knocking me out when i hit the floor. 15 minutes later, the same alarm goes off, causing me to wake up in the same fasion, cept this time with a bad headache....


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe if you woke up when the first alarm went off?


 
That's too much effort. 

But, I do sometimes get brunch... just so I can feel fancy.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 6, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> I wake up so randomly it's not human!! :shock: so random it's more like how an animal wakes up rather than a human...


I wake up in the oddest positions. I once woke up curled beside my T.V. and my brother said that I almost bit him. That was a night deserving "WTF!"


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I wake up in the oddest positions. I once woke up curled beside my T.V. and my brother said that I almost bit him. That was a night deserving "WTF!"


 
You were asleep.....your brother should know its fair game if he tried to wake you up.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

i open my eyes.

edit: crap it's been used : <

umm. i wake up by NOT opening my eyes O O


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 6, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> You were asleep.....your brother should know its fair game if he tried to wake you up.


I guess....Anyway, I wake up as follows:

I DON'T


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I guess....Anyway, I wake up as follows:
> 
> I DON'T


 Then how are you awake now D:!?!


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 6, 2008)

Automated response... =P


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

^i wanna be like THAT guy and not wake up.

waaiiittt
that makes you a zombie D:!


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Automated response... =P


 o_o;;..........robot...


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 6, 2008)

Just trained my brain...


ZOMBIES WHERE!!!! *WHIPS OUT SHOTGUN*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

O rly?


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

*ducks* don't shoot @_@


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Lucario =)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

Ive been going to sleep later and waking earlier. Its strange, the less sleep I get, the more energy I seem to have for the day.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Hiyah Huey! ^^. So *turns out lights and puts a lamp light to your face* How do YOU wake up?


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

@_@
*hisses* turn the light off! imma dark imp! *evaporates*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

O_O;;...... *turns off lights* woops... :X


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Hiyah Huey! ^^. So *turns out lights and puts a lamp light to your face* How do YOU wake up?



I don't know, I swear! My eyes just open after a certain number of hours! Sometimes in response to loud noises. Sometimes... _for no reason at all_.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

Wait wait what? I missed something here. o_o;


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

*sizzles* i'm awake now @_@


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

Good morning, would you like some tea and the sunday paper?


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Good morning, would you like some tea and the sunday paper?



You're silly =D


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

Good Sir, if I may say, I am not silly.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

actually Sil,i'd prefer some aloe vera for these burns *holds up decaying arm*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

You missed lots of things silibus C_C *shines light towards silibus* NOW TELL ME WHAT I WANT TO KNOW!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Good Sir, if I may say, I am not silly.



Silly-BUS.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

*Rubs chin* You have nothing on me Lucario! I totally didnt steal the power of Aura.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Silly-BUS.


I am not silly nor am I a bus.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

....IT WAS YOU! *hand-cuffs silibus* >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I am not silly nor am I a bus.



But when they are combined...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> ....IT WAS YOU! *hand-cuffs silibus* >.>


O_O It wasnt me officer! It was the two armed man!


David M. Awesome said:


> But when they are combined...


You get.... PENIS!!!! 

Captain planet.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

i went on a silly bus once.
*points to david* but you runned it over with your stolen sleigh of goods for all the who girls and boys >: (


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> i went on a silly bus once.
> *points to david* but you runned it over with your stolen sleigh of goods for all the who girls and boys >: (


Lucky bus X3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> O_O It wasnt me officer! It was the two armed man!


Fawk! I knew it was my neighbor!



Silibus said:


> You get.... PENIS!!!!
> 
> Captain planet.


 
No......you get captain planet by combining Ted Turner with blue paint. It's true! I've seen him do it!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Fawk! I knew it was my neighbor!
> 
> 
> 
> No......you get captain planet by combining Ted Turner with blue paint. It's true! I've seen him do it!


Maybe they're connected... >w>


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

captain planet robbed us? D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> captain planet robbed us? D:


Every night when you sleep.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

i thought those were the gremlins! D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> i thought those were the gremlins! D:


Gremlins are the ones that cause planes to fall out of the sky. They are run by Ted Turner, so his news channels have something to report.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

omgawd! We should do something about this! We must bring down Ted Turner! *starts riot*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> omgawd! We should do something about this! We must bring down Ted Turner! *starts riot*


Nooo he has a clone army of himself dressed as Captain planet. You cant win.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

....If you had a smash ball then maybe......


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2008)

The only thing that can kill Ted Turner is Jane Fonda.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> ....If you had a smash ball then maybe......


No no, he has the smash ball in Outer Heaven. You cant get to it without being level 70 or higher.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Good thing im level 100 then huh? (BTW how come i can never hit level 101???)


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Gremlins are the ones that cause planes to fall out of the sky. They are run by Ted Turner, so his news channels have something to report.


i thought snakes did that!!

omg it's a conspiracy DX


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Good thing im level 100 then huh? (BTW how come i can never hit level 101???)


Bill Gates has a block on it.


Shaon the Kozo said:


> i thought snakes did that!!
> 
> omg it's a conspiracy DX


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

is it as cool as lelouch's conspiracy in code geass? @_@


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

Did someone say handcuffs?

Relevant to my interests.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Bill Gates has a block on it.


 
.........*&$ing bill gates......

BTW huey, it was I who mentioned hand cuffs (see back one page). Why did ya want to know


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

handcuffs are scary D:


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

They are more scarier then Orange from code geass..... (poor guy looks like a robot >.> )


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

I feel bad for him. He only wanted to serve the royal family.


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> BTW huey, it was I who mentioned hand cuffs (see back one page). Why did ya want to know



>_>

Nuttin =3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Huey said:


> >_>
> 
> Nuttin =3


Bondage >w<


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 7, 2008)

x3 raep.

and i liekd orange :3 he ended up being epic later in the series ^ ^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah sherioushly! Poor orange. He so didn't need to get his face over radiated like that >.>. Oh well he is still my all time favorite character from code geass, probably because of the last scene that he is seen in inside of code geass R2 (Can't tell you what the scene was because I don't want to spoil anything for anyone who wants to or is watching the series.) xD 



Huey said:


> >_>
> 
> Nuttin =3


 
........*steps away from heuy*


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

Aw =(


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 7, 2008)

omg that was epic. i was like holy sheez x3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

I was liek, "He could so start his own company. It would go through the fawking ROOF in sales* (well, least i would buy em ne ways >.> )


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

I know _not_ what you speak of Luc. I demand answers! >P


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Orange is a guy inside of this one anime called "Code Geass". He was demoted earlier on in the series due to some event that I can't explain (Yesh, im looking out for you people who don't like spoilers >.> ). He later on has some _slight_ alterations done to him which makes him epic because he is the only character in the series that cannot be *gets cut off*


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 7, 2008)

aww, issa guilmon, too :3
it's like everything i adore is here :'D


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

This thread has completely gone off track xD


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol, if you were thinking of a Guilmon, shoulda looked at Eternal_Flare. x3


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

Luc I know you know it went off track. :3
Wait double post? Fudge.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

I remember him, he was always welcoming others just like me.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

Yup, same with me. ^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice to have you back ^_^


Attempting to bring this thread back on topic:
I wake up either by the alarm on my cell phone, my cat biting my elbows or naturally.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus, you will forever be my rival when it comes to forum welcoming. Some day I will beat you to every newcoming member that ever joins this forum.  The day is coming silibus, BELIEVE IT! (shameless naruto plug FTL x.x)


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah I was gone pretty long +_+

Uh the way I wake up? Weekends-My own lazyness
Weekdays-Alarm for school (You heard right, school (I blame the government))


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Silibus, you will forever be my rival when it comes to forum welcoming. Some day I will beat you to every newcoming member that ever joins this forum.  The day is coming silibus, BELIEVE IT! (shameless naruto plug FTL x.x)


Why must we be rivals? You must become my successor. I leave for about six months on January 13th of next year. Make sure to be polite and kind, offering any assistance you can. 

My sleep fact: I tend to be more energetic with less sleep.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> My sleep fact: I tend to be more energetic with less sleep.



...
...
...
No way! Ditto @_@


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

If I get too much sleep it makes me lazy and unmotivated.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Why must we be rivals? You must become my successor. I leave for about six months on January 13th of next year. Make sure to be polite and kind, offering any assistance you can.
> 
> My sleep fact: I tend to be more energetic with less sleep.


 
Mmmmm I guess so, but why are you leaving for 6 months D:! Forums aren't gonna be the same without you :/.

Just to get this forum somewhat back on topic
Random sleep fact about me: I have a tendency to knee the wall in my room during my sleep, causing me to wake up to horrible pain in my knee (as well as my head [see past posts for details]) from time to time.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol ditto; cept its my back. Fall off a bunk bed; half the time you are hurt.

If that werent enough, top bunk.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Mmmmm I guess so, but why are you leaving for 6 months D:! Forums aren't gonna be the same without you :/.
> 
> Just to get this forum somewhat back on topic
> Random sleep fact about me: I have a tendency to knee the wall in my room during my sleep, causing me to wake up to horrible pain in my knee (as well as my head [see past posts for details]) from time to time.


I will be training for the Air Force. My job: Aircraft Electrical and Enviromental System APR. Basic training is 8 weeks, and technical training lasts 16 weeks. I should be able to get onto a computer during tech training. (Not positive about that though) I will be keeping in touch with friends through letters.

Sleep fact: I am a light sleeper but can sleep under any condition.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

Sleep fact: I wake up about 3 times every night... >.>


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

oh I see. Well good luck to ya silibus (in advance) *salutes*. Yeah just make sure to get your work done first before you post on FAF when your at the airforce. Don't want to miss one of those essentiel lessons just because you were too busy talking to us :X 

Another random sleep fact about me: The longest I have ever slept in one day was 20 hours. Felt like I got ran over by a truck when i woke up.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

---Guilmon--- said:


> Sleep fact: I wake up about 3 times every night... >.>


I do too @_@


-Lucario- said:


> oh I see. Well good luck to ya silibus (in advance) *salutes*. Yeah just make sure to get your work done first before you post on FAF when your at the airforce. Don't want to miss one of those essentiel lessons just because you were too busy talking to us :X
> 
> Another random sleep fact about me: The longest I have ever slept in one day was 20 hours. Felt like I got ran over by a truck when i woke up.


Thank you ^_^

Fact: The least amount sleep I had was 8 hours, out of 72.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I will be training for the Air Force. My job: Aircraft Electrical and Enviromental System APR. Basic training is 8 weeks, and technical training lasts 16 weeks. I should be able to get onto a computer during tech training. (Not positive about that though) I will be keeping in touch with friends through letters.


 That sucks...But Luc is right; either way it'll be less fun without you around >.<;

Sleep fact: I've once gone 3 and a half days without sleep, or food.

Luc now _there's_ something I haven't told ya. x3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Guys im making a post for random sleep facts, post on their!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Guys im making a post for random sleep facts, post on their!


Do you mean thread?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 7, 2008)

Huey said:


> Did someone say handcuffs?
> 
> Relevant to my interests.



Oh, you. <3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, a thread derailment that didn't talk about sex.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Fact: The least amount sleep I had was 8 hours, out of 72.



My brother's friend got 14 out of 168. Yes that's a full week. During a special forces field training. You know, running several tenths of kilometers through a deep forest somewhere in the middle of some moutains, aside from other things XD

Not to say much, later he slept for a week, with short moments when he got up to eat something and visit the loo XD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> My brother's friend got 14 out of 168. Yes that's a full week. During a special forces field training. You know, running several tenths of kilometers through a deep forest somewhere in the middle of some moutains, aside from other things XD
> 
> Not to say much, later he slept for a week, with short moments when he got up to eat something and visit the loo XD



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 7, 2008)

i always wake up on my own @_@
my body has this internal clockthat wakes me up anywhere between 5 am and 7 am, it gets annoying because i'd love to sleep in sometime.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I wake up by myself as well, but I'd love to wake up next to someone...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

I never went to sleep. @__@

L4D... zombies..

Kill. Kill. Kill. Blood. Gore. Flesh. Smoke. Bang.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I wake up by myself as well, but I'd love to wake up next to someone...



LOL, he meant he's able to wake up on his own accord XD
But I understood it like that too initially XD

*Wakes up cold and lonely*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I knew that! No I didn't. Shut up brain, yes I did. Nope.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

Wtf there are two Guilmons in FAF ;o


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Wtf there are two Guilmons in FAF ;o



Oh damn, I didn't look close and though it was Flare XD

BTW, a female Guilmon... That's just wrong.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

That makes this place twice as sexy.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> That makes this place twice as sexy.



But Guilmon... Female? That's just not right... Guilmon is male, goddamit.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> But Guilmon... Female? That's just not right... Guilmon is male, goddamit.


Dont judge a woman by her scales, or whatever Guilmons have for skin...


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> But Guilmon... Female? That's just not right... Guilmon is male, goddamit.


 Enteral Flare is Male?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

No, you're getting confused. Eternal Flare is IN the mail.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Dont judge a woman by her scales, or whatever Guilmons have for skin...



'Woman'... *cough*pedo*cough*



Zanzer said:


> Enteral Flare is Male?



Zanz, don't even joke like that... O_O


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> 'Woman'... *cough*pedo*cough*
> 
> 
> 
> Zanz, don't even joke like that... O_O


But he is Male he showed me pics  teh Cute guilmon


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> 'Woman'... *cough*pedo*cough*


Wait... what?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Wait... what?



^This.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> But he is Male he showed me pics  teh Cute guilmon



Flare being female would be creepy.



Silibus said:


> Wait... what?



Public profile GET!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

But that involves navigating away from this awesome.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> But that involves navigating away from this awesome.



I use Firefox so I have cards.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm browsing from my phone.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm browsing from my phone.



Well, she's 13.


----------



## Laze (Dec 7, 2008)

This morning, I have been mostly bounding about the kitchen, playing air guitar w/ my MP3 player plugged into my head and drinking coffee and munching on toast.

I hate Sundays; I get all restless and twitchy.

And I say morning. I really mean I was up at 2pm thanks to late night internet sessions


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 7, 2008)

I turn on my lamp immediately and I force my eyes open to get used to the light. Works like a charm.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Opening my eyes realizing I don't want to sleep anymore, so I get up, brush my teeth, get dress, and go on with the day.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Well, she's 13.



Oh.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh.



Puts things in a new perspective, eh?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Puts things in a new perspective, eh?



Yep. But I think I was happier not knowing, lolol.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Puts things in a new perspective, eh?


 Pedo


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yep. But I think I was happier not knowing, lolol.



In this case, better to know now than when there's a big guy named Bull waiting for you to drop the soap....


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> In this case, better to know now than when there's a big guy named Bull waiting for you to drop the soap....



(insert Family Guy reference here) :3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Oh damn, I didn't look close and though it was Flare XD
> 
> BTW, a female Guilmon... That's just wrong.


 How is that wrong?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Uhm, because of chocolate *runs*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

<==== confused. ;


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

You have chocolate on your penis.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> You have chocolate on your penis.


 
o_o;...........*slowly starts heading towards exit*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> o_o;...........*slowly starts heading towards exit*


in which time you notice there is no real exit to these forums. you are trapped. like a pokemon in a pokeball.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> in which time you notice there is no real exit to these forums. you are trapped. like a pokemon in a pokeball.


Where's an escape rope when you need it most D:!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Where's an escape rope when you need it most D:!


its always in the pokecenter outside the cave you entered 30 mins ago! damn them poke trainers and their path blocking ways!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

What's a level 100 PokÃ©mon to do with 1 hp? Good thing Lucarios are very quick.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

You'll never catch me! D:


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> You'll never catch me! D:


 oh yeah? GO MASTERBALL!!1 I ALSO CHOOSE YOU, MISINGO!


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Argh! This is abuse I say! ABUSE!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Argh! This is abuse I say! ABUSE!


im in your game, using my misingo to crash it. 

this somewhat dosnt feal right...


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Way to destroy my game D:. *gets hit in the face by a floating 0*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Missing0 ftw.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

surprisingly, missingn0 never destroyed my game. Going to glitch island, however..........


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I lost my Snorlax through glitching.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I lost my Snorlax through glitching.


 I lost my identity through glitching ._.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I lost my identity through glitching ._.








Like this?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Like this?


 O_O;..........It's like my nightmare all over again! @_@


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> O_O;..........It's like my nightmare all over again! @_@


I kept one of those and it turned into a Dragonite.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Vgcats ftw!


----------



## wettfox (Dec 8, 2008)

guilmon is hit in every type of gender 
especialy with chokolate on ehm...


----------



## wettfox (Dec 8, 2008)

(Uhm, because of chocolate *runs* (ren-raku)) srry forgot the refrence ^^


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 8, 2008)

What are we going to do with him in the pokeball?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 8, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> O_O;..........It's like my nightmare all over again! @_@


 Is it bad if I find missingno porn funny?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 8, 2008)

...Wait a sec. How is missingno porn even possible? It would look like a giant censored blob.

Revelation!  Maybe missingno is _by nature_ porn, just badly censored porn!


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 8, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Is it bad if I find missingno porn funny?


 Yes, you are a bad person.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 8, 2008)

Nylak said:


> ...Wait a sec. How is missingno porn even possible? It would look like a giant censored blob.
> 
> Revelation! Maybe missingno is _by nature_ porn, just badly censored porn!


 Take a human dick and put it on missingno, And there you go.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

well...my grandmother wakes me up sometimes...but most of the time i put the alarm of the cell phone... if i wake up...lucky...if not...bad luck XD.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 8, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Revelation!  Maybe missingno is _by nature_ porn, just badly censored porn!



Disembodied sexual organs? That wouldn't be the weirdest thing to come from Japan. Might be as well.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> What are we going to do with him in the pokeball?



Most unspeakable and horrible things...Nylak, get yer tools out!


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Most unspeakable and horrible things...Nylak, get yer tools out!


 Oh yeah  This is going to be great


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Oh yeah  This is going to be great


 

She showed us all her tools yesterday you know :3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> She showed us all her tools yesterday you know :3


 Yeah man were they cool.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Yeah man were they cool.


 

I wonder if a human crossed her...Would she use them? Not on us furs obviously.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I wonder if a human crossed her...Would she use them? Not on us furs obviously.


No were too pro.


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I usually end up waking around 4am and not being able to get back to sleep. Either that or I wake up by DS Lite Alarm Clock.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> No were too pro.


 

Oh obviously.


----------



## rollabottom (Dec 8, 2008)

2 alarms on my phone set 4 minutes apart, along with my alarm clock, and computer... and a LOT of snooze buttons.  The joys of mid-week drinking/college.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Disembodied sexual organs? That wouldn't be the weirdest thing to come from Japan. Might be as well.



Nylak got her hands on the Japanese before anyone else.


----------



## Tansei Kitsune (Dec 8, 2008)

1.) Late.
2.) With great difficulty.
3.) Alone. 
4.) some family member or another telling me to get my lazy ass out of bed
5.) Begrudgingly
6.) Caffinatedly
7.) By not sleeping
8.) Both 6 and 7
9.) Two words: Sonic. Grenade.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

for the love of gawd TwT now I got dog barking...dunno this is better than the last place with morning sex of neighbors waking me.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Usualy, I get up by someone turning off my fan... which always wakes me up.  Otherwise it's usualy by someone poking and proding me tekking me to get my ass out of bed.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, past couple of days, I've been waking up to mrredfox sending me text messages :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

i wake up by sending ren raku text messages.

ren do we have to post at 7:50 in the morning.. 10 minuites before school?


----------



## Loken (Dec 9, 2008)

I just keep my window open; natural light gets me up every time.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> i wake up by sending ren raku text messages.
> 
> ren do we have to post at 7:50 in the morning.. 10 minuites before school?



Lol, yes. It's against the law not to  How far away from school do you live? I live 1.4 miles away from mine, I get a lift in the mornings from one of my friends. Fixing my bike this weekend which involves taking the crank out, which I've never done before.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

So yeah... lately Ive had 5 hours of sleep per day. Im going to bed now at 6am and i'll be up at 11. 9_9 Cat naps should help.

Night, everyone. Sayonara.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Lol, yes. It's against the law not to  How far away from school do you live? I live 1.4 miles away from mine, I get a lift in the mornings from one of my friends. Fixing my bike this weekend which involves taking the crank out, which I've never done before.


it takes me 20 mins to cycle to school, 30 mins to cycle home, and same for work because their like right next to each other >.>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Lol, I take 20 minutes to cycle to school, 5 minutes to cycle back. Downhill all the way home ftw.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 9, 2008)

Normally my brain wakes me up.

Then the Sun oficially wakes me up.

Evil Sun.


----------



## mattprower08 (Dec 9, 2008)

my dad wakes me up at 6:30, but me and my bro(Mostly my bro) start to fall asleep whilst we are sitting on the couch downstairs, but after that we get dressed and ready for school


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> Normally my brain wakes me up.
> 
> Then the Sun oficially wakes me up.
> 
> Evil Sun.



Yes, damn that newspaper!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yes, damn that newspaper!


DAMN THEM! (except page 3)


----------



## Laze (Dec 9, 2008)

For most of this week I'll be up at 4:30am for work and the lark. But I don't mind, sure it may be cold and dark, but there will be pretty much no-one else around and I enjoy having a pre-graft_ "dance about on the street to my MP3 player while no one else can see"_ session. And I sort of like things like that.

In this case, I usually spend the mornings seeing if it's possible to clamber into a cup of coffee as it looks awfully warm in there.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> DAMN THEM! (except page 3)



*MEGAFUCKINGFAP!*


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

I open my eyes, lye there for a few minutes, get a glass of water, and then I start the day. I can't stand alarm clocks, they piss me off to no end.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

I woke up at 9am, 11am, and 1pm and finally decided to stay up at 2pm. -_-; I keep staying up till 6am playing games.


----------

